
Show HN: Browse YC Pitches and Pitch to Potential Hires - yizi
https://humblerise.com?keyword=hackernews
======
yizi
A little bit about HumbleRise:

My cofounder and I were going through the YC application process and had a lot
of fun discovering and watch other people’s pitches. So we found about 400 YC
pitches on youtube and made them easily browsable on HumbleRise.

We also realized that it might be cool if there were “employer pitches”
directed towards potential hires. This could help the job seeker “meet” the
team, and see if he/she would enjoy working with them. And for the employer, a
pitch video could allow them to communicate through the video, in much clearer
manner, the benefits of working at their early startup.

